# Info on Endometriosis



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi

I'm currently going for IUI, had first scan todayand found out that I had endometriosis. Not sure how this affects getting pregnant. Conceived our daughter naturally (11 months). Need to use the fertility route this time due to hubby on a strong course of medication for his arthatis which he started after the birth of our daughter. We therefore banked some sperm before he started his medication. Unfortunately we've only got enough for 4 tries as we we're misinformed, thought we had enough for 8 tries. Therefore its vital that we use the sperm in the right way to maximise our changes of conveiving.

After learning that I have endo on my right ovarie, is IUI a safe option for us? Apparently the size of the cyst is 2.5.

Thanks for any advice you may be able to give us.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text



Happytoddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm currently going for IUI, had first scan todayand found out that I had endometriosis. Not sure how this affects getting pregnant. Conceived our daughter naturally (11 months). Need to use the fertility route this time due to hubby on a strong course of medication for his arthatis which he started after the birth of our daughter. We therefore banked some sperm before he started his medication. Unfortunately we've only got enough for 4 tries as we we're misinformed, thought we had enough for 8 tries. Therefore its vital that we use the sperm in the right way to maximise our changes of conveiving.
> 
> ...


----------

